# towing in PT?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me if it's allowed to tow a car or a quad bike on an A frame here in Portugal please?

For those that don't know, an A frame is fixed on the front of the vehicle being towed, the steering of that car is free to turn (no steering lock engaged) and it tows like a four wheeled trailer.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> Can someone tell me if it's allowed to tow a car or a quad bike on an A frame here in Portugal please?
> 
> For those that don't know, an A frame is fixed on the front of the vehicle being towed, the steering of that car is free to turn (no steering lock engaged) and it tows like a four wheeled trailer.


Well I think you could have opened the proverbial can of worms with this one!

Let me just say that the towing of a vehicle using an "A" frame is most often used by motorcaravanners and they have been arguing about the legality of their use for years.
A quick search on any motorcaravan forum will bring up hundreds, and I mean hundreds of questions but it seems no definitve answer.
I don`t know the answer, but <HERE> is what the Caravan Club UK recommend, scroll down the page.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah well....... I guess it was worth a try!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

I once considered towing a small car behind my motorhome using an A frame, but gave up in the end........too much hassle.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can use "A" frame in Portugal but not in Spain, which makes getting to and from Portugal problematical


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll only ever want to (A frame) tow from home to just a few miles up the road & the vehicle I'll be towing will only be something like a quad bike or possibly a small car such as a Suzuki 4x4 or a beach buggy or similar.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then yes and your D/L has relevant classes and you have registered it.

Insurance different here your required to notify them and possibly pay a premium.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Both vehicles would be registered, taxed & insured but would the towed vehicle need to be registered as a trailer as well?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No, but your reguired to tell insurance company your towing a trailer, it's not included on/in insurance so might attract a premium


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK. Thanks


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> I'll only ever want to (A frame) tow from home to just a few miles up the road & the vehicle I'll be towing will only be something like a quad bike or possibly a small car such as a Suzuki 4x4 or a beach buggy or similar.


To all intents and purposes the "towed" vehicle should comply with all trailer regulations in whatever country it operates.
The biggest problem with "A" frames is the braking system, If you are towing something with brakes they should work in conjunction with the towing vehicle, difficult if the towed vehicle uses air to assist braking.
The above is just my opinion, not necessarily fact but just some of the obstacles
i encountered when considering the use of an "A" frame.
If you have one lying around then use it, but i wouldn`t bother buying one, get a trailer instead they are more versatile and you can reverse a trailer around corners !


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A trailer that would take a 4x4 Suzuki would reguire registering but not it's own licence plate


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The trailer option won't do what I need so it's of no interest to me. 

Susan won't drive over here so I want to be able to hook one vehicle behind the other, drive to a garage or whatever and then just unhook one from the other and drive away. 

If I use a trailer, I have to worry about driving a vehicle on and off of it etc and it's just too much hassle. 

With an A frame it's about 60 seconds work to hitch or unhitch one from the other.


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> Can someone tell me if it's allowed to tow a car or a quad bike on an A frame here in Portugal please?
> 
> For those that don't know, an A frame is fixed on the front of the vehicle being towed, the steering of that car is free to turn (no steering lock engaged) and it tows like a four wheeled trailer.


we got this information from the police station in Silves, you are not allowed to tow any vehicle in Portugal,if you tow any other vehicle it must have all wheels off the ground, the reason we were told it that if a vehicle is towed by an A frame, if it has an accident that vehicle has no driver and it not cover by most insurance companies, :confused2:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah you could well be right, I presumed it was an A frame that lifted front wheels off ground MOT next week I'll double check

There's no information specific to A frames on IMTT website


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Ah you could well be right, I presumed it was an A frame that lifted front wheels off ground MOT next week I'll double check
> 
> There's no information specific to A frames on IMTT website


Hi Canoeman, what you refer to is called a "Dolly" as used by breakdown recovery vehicles <HERE>.......something maybe Travelling man could consider?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Dennis

Thanks for the suggestion but if I can't tow on an A frame, I'll just buy a little monkey bike to chuck on the back seat for the odd occasion I'll need to leave the car at the garage & get myself home.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

I understand your predicament, my wife can`t drive so i have to either hang around at the garage or find alternatives to get home..........luckily i have great neighbours.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It would have been so convenient and so much fun to have a little open topped beach buggy on a A frame to just unhook and drive away in...... and I know just the bloke to build it for me as well! LOL 

Susan can drive in theory but hasn't driven here at all because of driving on the other side of the road to which she's used to.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

My garage lends me a car


----------

